
Hijacking is Buffer Overflow (2001) - fortran77
http://www.paulgraham.com/hijack.html
======
hinkley
Jesus Christ. What the fuck did I just read?

This is not okay, Paul. Don’t write stuff like this, and maybe hire an editor.
Someone who can call you out when you’re way off in the weeds.

